# Eyes peeled sheep stolen



## Cecile (21 May 2018)

Didn't think it was supposed to go in stolen section as its sheep but its a huge haul
and the farmer must be 

http://www.fwi.co.uk/livestock/rustlers-steal-270-sheep-worth-20-000.htm


----------

